# Outdoor enclosure



## Zooman_bw (Jul 19, 2009)

I live in arizona and summers here are hot and dry, I think that the heat thing wont be to much of an issue as I can bring the tegus in when the heat gets up to the extreame. Im just wondering about the humidity, I think that I could regulate that well enough with an outdoor misting system.

Im just wondering what you guys think about doing this, the tegus can have a much bigger enclosure if kept outdoors, and its not going to be 24/7.

What do you think?


----------



## 31drew31 (Jul 19, 2009)

another way to provide humidity is to have burrows underground which even on the hottest of days will stay cool and humid.


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 20, 2009)

Of course there will be underground hides, and they will be humid, but I dont think this will be enough humidity, or will it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 21, 2009)

Talk to a landscaper/plant nursery for ideas on misting systems that are on timers. A green house type enclosure would be good for your climate, you may even need a full green house type set up, maybe not with the misters going off, perhaps several times a day, and don't forget a large pool of some type for dipping.

You have the heat just not the humidity.


...Jefroka


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 21, 2009)

I dont really have the abbility to do a green house type thing, Im thinking something similar to bobbys 8x8 enclosures that he showed how to build.
Im thinking that I would do something 7 x 10 or 7 x 12 because I am working with a long narrow space on the side of my house. Id do a pool and the misting system and an underground humid hide. any other Ideas, can anypost pics of their outdoor enclosures, as examples of what they have done?


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 21, 2009)

Go for it dude. Look at Bobby's website. It give's an example of how to build outdoor enclosure's with and underground area. That would help with our heat issue


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 21, 2009)

thats for sure......just worried that they wont get enough humidity


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 22, 2009)

Im going to start on thursday, because thats my next day of, and I am going to post step by step pictures and an after video ao yall can see and give me more ideas.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea to me. plants also increase humidity.they also hold moisture when sprayed. the misting system and underground hide should be enough though. also if you use cypress mulch it soaks up water ,which helps keep the humidity up.


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 24, 2009)

can you guys post some pics of your outdoor enclosures so that I can get some ideas?


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 28, 2009)

i will get you some by this evening


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry about the delay,but im still figuring out how to post photos. there is one picture of my cages exterior under my post "dog cages" I converted a dog kennel into a gu cage. Im not much of a builder so there may be better ways of doing this,but heres how I did it. 1) dig pit about 1' deep 9.5'x9.5' 2) dig a burrow hole near the center about 1-2'deep and about a twofeet wide. 3)lay chicken wire (I had to lash 3 pieces together using wire,to make a piece 12'wide and 14' long. 4)lay the wire down and step on it until in forms into the contours of the pit and burrow hole. 5)fill in the pit with dirt and mulch. 6)place dog cage over pit. 7) use cable ties or fastening wire to attach the chicken wire to the exterior base of the kennel,and cut off excess wire.8)drill holes in the top and bottom of aluminum panels and use cable ties to attach the panels to the cage interior.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 30, 2009)

I've posted these before but here are a couple pics of mine if you're still looking for ideas.. Don't try to get too complicated with it is my advice. Just make sure it's escape proof, has good hides(underground is a good way to escape heat), and offers good basking opportunities(don't build it under a tree, lol).. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------

